# clyde puffers



## brvhrtjimmy

im sure a moderator will move this if needed, fact is ive scrolled the forums to see if its been put on b4 but cant find any reference to it, just to say bbc Scotland had a do***entary about the clyde puffers, i found it very interesting, they have all but disappeared, although we one one in the maritime museam in Irvine, there is one caledl vic32 owned by a preservation society that sails the clyde, and there is another getting a refit that is also owned by a preservation society until the do***entary I did not know the navy commissioned the building of so many to service the fleet during the war when it was anchoered in the clyde they discovered it was the ideal vessel for the task,vic32 is one of those,i will be putting a photo of her in the gallery,i just need to find under what group to put it .
Brvhrtjimmy.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

brvhrtjimmy said:


> im sure a moderator will move this if needed, fact is ive scrolled the forums to see if its been put on b4 but cant find any reference to it, just to say bbc Scotland had a do***entary about the clyde puffers, i found it very interesting, they have all but disappeared, although we one one in the maritime museam in Irvine, there is one caledl vic32 owned by a preservation society that sails the clyde, and there is another getting a refit that is also owned by a preservation society until the do***entary I did not know the navy commissioned the building of so many to service the fleet during the war when it was anchoered in the clyde they discovered it was the ideal vessel for the task,vic32 is one of those,i will be putting a photo of her in the gallery,i just need to find under what group to put it .
> Brvhrtjimmy.


There is also the Vital Spark at the Maritime Museum in Inverary, although I believe it is now closed to the public because of the dangerous condition of the pier. 
I posted my photo of her in the Preserved Vessels section of the gallery

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/297411/title/vital-spark/cat/531


----------



## John Dryden

It was put on before,jimmy, because I noticed it and did watch it.Very good it was too.Donald Meek,a long time contributor to Ships Nostalgia was in it speaking.Another member,I think bobby, sailed on them..I was looking out for him!
Here is the link to the BBC;
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b06s5n0f/scotlands-vital-spark-the-clyde-puffer


----------



## Bill Morrison

I recorded it a week or so ago, but it was last night I watched it after seeing this thread. It is a brilliant programme, but unless I am mistaken the very last credit was to the memory of Bobby Sinclair 1943 - 2015 which is rather sad as I am almost sure it is Bobby from Ships Nostalgia.


----------



## Roger Turner

Been a fan of Para Handy for many years, in fact re-read him most years.
I believe the greatest Master Mariner who never sailed the seven seas.
and was Captain of "The smartest ship in the tred" of course the "Vital Spark"


----------



## John Cassels

Or as Duncan MacRae would say - the Fital Spark.


----------



## Davie M

Chust sublime


----------



## clydesiderman

*Clyde puffers on www.shipsoftheclyde.com*

There are lots of entries on the website www.shipsoftheclyde.com for clyde puffers, of the 1960,s


----------



## Gulpers

Bill Morrison said:


> I recorded it a week or so ago, but it was last night I watched it after seeing this thread. It is a brilliant programme, but unless I am mistaken the very last credit was to the memory of Bobby Sinclair 1943 - 2015 which is rather sad as I am almost sure it is Bobby from Ships Nostalgia.


Our Bobby last visited the site in February 2016 so, not him thankfully. (Thumb)


----------



## Bill Morrison

#9 Glad to hear that, I was not sure it was our Bobby.
Bill


----------



## Gulpers

Bill Morrison said:


> #9 Glad to hear that, I was not sure it was our Bobby.
> Bill


(Thumb)(Thumb)(Thumb)


----------

